# Mission Model 70?



## tennisets

Well, I'm trying to get my parents to let me have the rear speakers in the (never used) system in our family room. The speakers are the Mission Model 70 in the rear ($220/pr) and a pair of Kirksaeters in the front ($750/pr). The Missions are the one's I'm interested in. (I'd be interested in the Kirksaeters, but I don't think I have any chance of getting my parents to give those up).

 Anyway, how good are these speakers? Has anyone heard these before? They're from the early '80s (I think). I'd like to get an at least passable speaker system (I don't have one right now, just my headphones). So basically, is it worth the effort to try to convince my parents to give these up? I tried to tell them they're unnecessary and that 2 channel is better, and also that they never use the entire system, but I didn't try very hard and they were not convinced.

 Also, is there any decent integrated or amp/pre combo that can be had for $200 or less? I suppose I could use my MG Head for a preamp if necessary, but I've read it doesn't work all that well. Oh, and the speakers have an impedance of 8 ohms. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bundee1

Do some research on Audioreview.com and see if they come up. Also check out the vintage forum on Audioasylum.com and Audiokarma.org. As for an amp get a vintag NAD 3020. About $150 in good used condition. Should be enough power if those Missions are sensitive.


----------



## meat01

I am sporting Mission M71's (I think the 70's were the prior model) and a Rotel integrated amp and it sounds great. I think you will be happy with the speakers and I would look at ebay or audiogon for a used integrated amp (Rotel, NAD, Cambridge Audio)


----------



## tennisets

Well, I figure I can get by just using my MG Head as a pre for now, so now I'm looking at power amps or integrateds instead of just integrateds. I noticed a couple on audiogon that caught my eye. There was a Carver amp (m200t) that seemed nice for $180 plus shipping and an Adcom gfa-535 as well, which I've read is very good. I saw a Cambridge P500 power amp new in box for $149 and $18 shipping that seemed like a good deal. There was also a Rotel ra-820 integrated that I've read good things about as well, but from someone with no feedback. Any more suggestions of what to look for people? Keep in mind I'll get nicer speakers at some point in the future and I'd like to be able to use this amp. Also, how much does a passive pre cost?


----------



## 00940

I've just found a pair of M70 for 5€ at an estate sale. 

 Are they those ? 







 pretty decent bass, rather laid back in the highs. I still prefer by far my wharfedale 8.1 for the midrange.


----------



## tennisets

Those are similar, but slightly different. I have the MK II version (it says so on the back of the speakers). The woofer is above the tweeter on mine, whereas on that one the woofer is below the tweeter. Also, the instruction manual for mine says that the speaker is only available in black ash. I'll post a picture this afternoon. Good to know it's at least halfway decent though. I think I'll ask my parents to let me find a pair of speakers on audiogon for Christmas. Incidentally, I think I'm going to go for the Audiosource Amp Two, based on generally positive feedback. Plus it looks really nice (I love those VU meters on the front!). I found it for $150 refurbished.


----------



## Snake

Yes, they were pretty decent. Just remember that ALL Missions from that era (70 / 700 / 707 / 708 etc) were designed to be *close* to a wall, not set away from a wall as almost all other speakers were designed for. This makes Missions from that era very well suited for wall mounting.

 FWIW I liked the 700's more than the 70's, but it was not only personal preference but setup. 700's did require a more careful setup and had a habit of tipping up the top end if it wasn't perfect.


----------

